# Trying out "MyOnlineToolbox.com"



## fez-head

Mid January the new version of MyOnlineToolbox.com is supposed to come out. There are a couple of videos about it on YouTube. Has anyone else been checking this out? 

I signed up but will wait for the new version in January before entering my data. I think this is really going to take off in a big way.


----------



## silvertree

I saw that a few weeks ago, and it looks pretty promising. I was going for the 2 month trial. I have been to your website Jesse and you are pretty much ahead of most guys as far as internet savvy. My question to you is this, you and I and a bunch of other people here already have a lot of this stuff, so Online toolbox is all the stuff we have and a little more but its server based. Right now I have server based email and fax. What is the thing you like most about this? I have to ad that most contractor services offered on the internet fail to deliver.


----------



## fez-head

I have been using Google Docs, Calender and Email for quite a while and am definitely hooked on server based programs that can share data with others instantly. 

After signing up I played around with the Tool Box a little and was not impressed. Then I talked to them and found out this is just the first stage to work out the bugs and they would not charge until the next version comes out in January. 

From what I understand the estimate request page on my web site will be tied directly into the Tool Box and all of the information typed in will go straight into the program for work orders, proposals, invoices etc. For repeat clients they should just have to enter their name or address or phone number and the form will know if they are existing clients and fill in the rest -(except the actual work requested)

Clients with maintenance agreements (or anyone else) can just fill out the work order Online instead of calling, faxing or emailing. The name, address, contact, work info etc. are all in the system and will never have to be re-typed or cut and pasted as I do now.

I believe that this new tool will make this a very good year for us. :clap:


----------



## silvertree

I'll be watching this service. At the moment, I have CRM, but I don't use it (Customer Relations Management).. The problem for me is; all these programs but they are all from different sources. I'm past the worst of the tech learning curve but this stuff still takes a lot of time for me.


----------



## rbsremodeling

I agree server base/online software will be the way to go. I said it before that i think all businesses will eventually need to be atleast partly internet based more and more as we progress. I also think early adopters will have an advantage. I see it now with some of my older subs or employees that walk in the office and see all the hardware and they look around like they walked in the twilight zone.

I am on vacation now sitting in my room drinking coffee, using my laptop and sprint wireless card posting on a online forum 500 miles away from desk. Confirmed appliances where delivered to a job. Tracking my christmas deliveries, while checking my online banking. Good or bad its only going to move further along in this direction. I just want to be prepared and ahead of the curve.

I am keeping my eye on myonline toolbox as well, I think the concept is solid with a few more improvements i will probably jump on board. i see it being a great tool for sub, vendor and customer management and good place to store centralized documents

*America what a country :thumbsup:*


----------



## GregS

It's a good idea yes, but the problems I see with them is what happens when the company gets bought? Will their service shut down, get mangled into something else or will the subscription fees change?

The same thing happens with small business accounting software. Just look at Simply Accounting, which has had at least 3 or 4 owners in the last dozen years, and every time it changes, they increase the upgrade fees. But at least with that you can install it and run it on your own hardware and it will last as long as that hardware will last.


Many software startups these days are based around a good idea, implement it, and then wait for someone to come along and buy them.


----------



## fez-head

BuildingHomes said:


> It's a good idea yes, but the problems I see with them is what happens when the company gets bought? Will their service shut down, get mangled into something else or will the subscription fees change?
> 
> The same thing happens with small business accounting software. Just look at Simply Accounting, which has had at least 3 or 4 owners in the last dozen years, and every time it changes, they increase the upgrade fees. But at least with that you can install it and run it on your own hardware and it will last as long as that hardware will last.
> 
> 
> Many software startups these days are based around a good idea, implement it, and then wait for someone to come along and buy them.


I had the same worries as you but they were directed at Foot Bridge Media when I had them design, host and run my web site - but it has been one of our best business decisions yet. 

In my own situation the benefits FAR out way the risks. Yes I may eventually get burned but my gut tells me with this product I wont. We have to keep researching and trying new things if we are going to grow and prosper.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Jesse

how do you like foot bridge media??

I looked at there site today. I want to start a new kitchen and bath website. What all do they offer and what are ball park costs?


----------



## Chris G

Sounds interesting. It would be nice to see a demo of it. I am waiting to demo something from these folks http://www.facilityvision.com/

Right now it's $500/month, but they will be offering a new package soon for around $250/month. It's designed specifically for facility/retail maintenance vendors and clients.


----------



## fez-head

rbsremodeling said:


> Jesse
> 
> how do you like foot bridge media??
> 
> I looked at there site today. I want to start a new kitchen and bath website. What all do they offer and what are ball park costs?


 They are not perfect and you will have to come up with some of the content but it was a great investment and I like them a lot. As far as what they offer and what it costs - Aaron O'Hanlon - [email protected] - would be the best sorurce of that info. If you do a search for Foot Bridge Media on here there are also quite a few posts were we discussed them also. 

Good luck,
Jesse


----------



## fez-head

Chris G said:


> Sounds interesting. It would be nice to see a demo of it. I am waiting to demo something from these folks http://www.facilityvision.com/
> 
> Right now it's $500/month, but they will be offering a new package soon for around $250/month. It's designed specifically for facility/retail maintenance vendors and clients.


Thanks for the link. I have saved it and will check it out later today for new ideas. It looks like they are in tight with PRSM which explains alot.


----------



## Chris G

Ya I found them through a link about the PRSM trade show I think. I was thinking about subscribing to the PRSM magazine. Do you get it? Did you join PRSM? I think I recall you mentioning it once...

That website I linked doesn't contain much info. I couldn't even see a screen shot anymore. I spoke with a rep from the company a few weeks back. Apparently they started out selling there idea to the retail chains and found the bureaucracy of the big organizations to difficult to deal with. He said trying to get them to implement anything was a huge struggle. I was pretty surprised when he told me how 'old school' they could be. 

So I think they decided to change tacts and started pitching their service to vendors, with better success apparently. 

If I could have a web link that my client's could bookmark and just click to check status or send me a PO, that would be a very nice selling tool for me.


----------



## fez-head

Chris G said:


> Ya I found them through a link about the PRSM trade show I think. I was thinking about subscribing to the PRSM magazine. Do you get it? Did you join PRSM? I think I recall you mentioning it once...
> .


Hey Chris,

Thank you for reminding me about PRSM...... I had put it off and then forgot about it. I went ahead and signed up online Christmas Day after reading your post. This is going to be a very good upcoming year.

Thanks again,
Jesse


----------



## rbsremodeling

I had those same thoughs about the server software and I took a gamble on it in 2004. My current software is sever based. It can how ever run as a single workstation and be functional if the company goes belly up or server goes off line. Its a hard call but so far I have not had any bad luck. I know it makes my work alot easier being able to access the data anytime anywhere. I am on vaction now in the florida keys and still keeping track of whats happening once a day. There is nothing like it. I honestly think server base is the future.


----------



## fez-head

Chris G said:


> If I could have a web link that my client's could bookmark and just click to check status or send me a PO, that would be a very nice selling tool for me.



Hey Chris,

This was a huge selling point for me also and it definately has that. Aaon will be installing the service request page to my web site which ties directly into the system. *It goes so far beyond that though you will just shake your head in wonder when you see it *:thumbsup: 

I was fortunate enough to have a sneak peak of the next stage, which is to be released middle January, and to offer a little feedback to Brian and Adam. It makes my process now look like it was developed by Fred Flinstone :w00t:


----------



## fez-head

rbsremodeling said:


> I know it makes my work alot easier being able to access the data anytime anywhere. I am on vaction now in the Florida keys and still keeping track of whats happening once a day. There is nothing like it. I honestly think server base is the future.


Server based will definitely be the future as younger contractors come up through the ranks. They won't put up with anything less and with the technology we have why should they I guess.

Your right it is a secure and comforting feeling to be on vacation and still in the loop. I used Gmail and QB Online in Jamaica earlier in this year which was real nice but I will try this new system out while down in Puerto Vallarta Mexico next week.


----------



## Cole

Has the new version come out?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Cole said:


> Has the new version come out?


 
Has anyone seem or heard about the new version of myonlinetoolbox?????????


----------



## fez-head

I don't think the new version it is ready yet - but was told the upgrades are almost finished (there were quite a few suggestions that they implemented) I am looking forward to getting my team switched over to it before the busy season hits. 

If Sprint would get their act together and get the "high speed internet towers" in place I would be a happy man. They told me that they were schedualed last June when I bought my internet cards and that my internet would be *"Blazing Fast"* just as soon as the towers were here.....that was almost 8 moths ago.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Interested to see what changes they made


----------



## silvertree

My Online Toolbox demo.

Heres the skinny
Good at all it claims to be, go to the website www.myonlinetoolbox.com and read what it does. Its a management platform for the Lean and Mean of us. I carry a laptop, and do a lot of business with the help of my computer, I have a wireless printer and can go to your house and design your kitchen (2020 Design), print you a copy of the design and the contract and were done.
Online tool box offers easy management for a lot of the ancillary work on job tracking, work orders ect.
It does not do bookkeeping or estimating, but that is better done with a stand alone program.
Pros are
Good price, easy intuitive controls, and its always being improved because they listen to their customers. Very helpful staff.
Cons, does not integrate with other programs (I'm no expert on this, I could be wrong).
I'm going to give it a shot. Easy-Easy-Easy.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Jessie and Paul how are you guys liking Tool box?? I chose another software but still think that this would be a good option for my subs to use. Have you guys got a good feel for it yet??


----------



## silvertree

I've been so busy I haven't used it. You know the old complaint, hire a new guy to lighten the work load and its now more work than before?


----------



## Fla Air Temp

*new template features*

I was waiting for the new template and preset features to be released to get started. Our business has a tremendous amount of repeat tasks and tons of materials. The guys mentioned to me that they also promised this feature to a few other contractors. Am just starting to type them all in. My guy who is more familiar with computers is much faster than me, but it is pretty easy for someone who is just learning. I love to be able to create an entire service ticket like "no cool". This is simple and will save a lot of time. Will tell you more later.


----------



## D.C.P.B.

I am a new user for MyOnline Tool box for a few months and use for writing professional looking estimates that I can fax, email and print anywhere that I am located . I can save the file for clients that don’t have a printer. (they can see it as a PDF file on there desktop.) If I'm at my in-laws or friends house I can log on get something done that entered my mind before I forget. When I am collecting a check and there is a problem with the contract, invoice, etc... I can fix it on the spot print it and collect my money with out the pain of going back to the office. It saves me gas back and forth to the office. I can write an estimate on-site turn it in; close the deal on-site and look very efficient and professional while the other guys take a week to get it done at home because he cant remember the important details that were still fresh in my mind when i wrote it on site. So my bid is submitted and I‘m hanging out with the home owner or subcontractor showing them how I did it so fast (mobile office) . it also allows you to go into such detail as far as tracking expenses and material cost. ​ 
all the presets help with getting the estimates done in half the time. i also love the task pane where you can have several jobs open at once and jump back and forth between them .​ 
The feature i want to see is when contractors start networking jobs back and forth. i think it comes out soon and I will check back in and update you all once I get a chance to test and use it.

D.C.P.B.
Designer Concrete of the Palm Beaches
Concretefloorsandmore.com​


----------



## fez-head

rbsremodeling said:


> Jessie and Paul how are you guys liking Tool box?? I chose another software but still think that this would be a good option for my subs to use. Have you guys got a good feel for it yet??


So far so good. As said before they keep "upgrading" instead of saying "well this is good enough boys" - so that is nice. 

We have been incredibly busy _(not complaining)_ and have not had the time to sit down and play with all of the new functions which will enable us to get the most out of it. It is another great piece of technology that helps our business move forward at a lightning pace.


----------



## PMI

All contractors need to email invoices now!!!


To any contractor still *sending your invoices in the mail ... **Stop !!! Change your habits !!! Now !!!*

Forget for a moment about the product I am using, and think about the process. 

*Old way*: Stack up invoices and eventually mail them at a cost of about fifty cents (paper, envelope and stamp), wait a day or two for it to make it to the customer. Wait for whenever they open the mail and then they send in the money whenever they want.

*New way*: Send out invoices electronically as they are created at a cost of nothing (assuming you already have an internet connection while reading this). Wait 10 seconds for it to be in the customers hands. Of course you can not control when they pay you, but you will be surprised how easier it is for them to tell you when they will pay, or why they may not be paying you on time, or at all until something else is addressed. I would even send an electronic copy even if you dropped off an invoice at the customer's house since there is a good chance it can be misplaced.

Bottom line: You save money simply getting the invoice to the customer more efficiently and you save time waiting to get paid or communicated to. Time is money.

I know this seems basic, but I just had two sub-contractors of mine walk in together who were surprised about the number of checks I was calculating. It hit me that I take some of these things for granted and just wanted to share it with the community. It amazes me when people get excited about something that I do passively - then I realize what makes my company and others that are on *this forum successful* - we are progressive. 

Are you hesitant to try a new software product for whatever reason? Here is my idea. Simply create a few invoices in Word or Excel and email it to your customers to give it a try. Compare the responses to another set you send in the mail. I am sure you will then look in the mirror and wonder why the heck you did not automate yourself before. This alone can help offset some of the costs of not being automated.

Help advance the industry as a whole and jump on the bandwagon. Good luck out there.:thumbsup:
Phil

PS. One of my subs finally got a website after we stronghold him and he has already gotten jobs and other outstanding requests in a few months after posting it.:thumbup:


----------



## Fla Air Temp

Finally sent first invoices out with email. Was suprised that a check came in on Thursday from invoice sent Monday. I know, I owe you a beer on our bet. Am sure you will enjoy rubbing it in my face.


----------



## carolinaprowash

We have signed up with MyOnline Toolbox - I was amazed at how simple it was to enter my information, get bids out and communicate with our client. As much as we are "in the field", having a resource like this is going to streamline our "paperwork" so nicely. Time saving = money making in my book!

Celeste


----------



## CBG

*myonline toolbox*

has anyone out there looked at Builder Trend; www.buildertrend.com ? This looks like a similar server based solution for invoicing, crm, sub contacts, etc.


----------



## Phillip Arnt

My input on Myonlinetoolbox

I performed a test drive on the product during the dev\beta period of the latest version, let me first add that I am not a reseller nor an employee, but it is my job to stay up and knowledgeable on new products to be better informed. That said, I am a firm proponent of web based applications for many reasons, and if they happen to be user friendly and intuitive even more so. I personally have moved the entire office onto web based email and CRM tools-the phone switch and fax infrastructure to virtual pbx vendors, and eventually every other process we perform that I can. A quick explanation of the thought behind it is a simple realization, I have time to sell, manage, design, and grow a company, I don't have time to beta test software applications, troubleshoot software installations with India for a day or even week and in the event the hardware fails spend another two days reinstalling applications and resurrecting backups.
What I see in myonlinetoolbox is pretty much what I described above, web based, very little maintence, two hour learning curve, no backup headaches, access from a laptop on the beach in Costa rica, or work from a laptop in the cab of your truck. The support team is US based and quick to respond to questions, usually got back to me within 15 minutes or less. "I had a few markup and waste field questions"
Within one hour of use I was able to build a short customer list, invoice templates, basic reporting, quick estimates, and a basic cost database with normal office phone interruptions and turmoil. This "is what it is", a simple low cost easy to use\learn web platform for communication, not a fly to texas and train for a week robust algorythm loaded cost estimating application that requires a computer science degree or related training to use properly. The unfortunate part of this is I loose billable hours of troubleshooting and training when products like this are released. 

Best Regards!


----------



## fez-head

I ended up scraping the Tool Box. It is a great idea and I thought that we would get used to it - but I never did like the way it flowed. No matter how simple or affordable - if my software dosent *feel *right then I won't use it.


----------



## D.C.P.B.

Flow is fine, sharing better

Just updating all from my Aug 8 post and can see some new opinions. some corrections that should be understood based on the posts since then. Jesse made mention of the flow. there were a few things confusing when I started using the system in July but a lot was cleaned up with their release in December. It really was small stuff, but I can see why Jesse was confused and also know why Phillip Arnt made his positive comments which are different than Jesse’s. jesse had a valid point on a few areas from the summer of 2008 but a new user would not see the same since the guys listened to the suggestions and fixed them. They are very big on making it easier for us simple guys. 

The thing I was waiting for was new features released in Decembr and it is good when it comes to sharing information between contractors. Another contractor sent me a job to bid on. It comes into my in box and I just accepted it and all the information was in my database. All I did was fill in some prices and a few other things and then submitted the bid. I then got a workorder notice and just accepted into my system. They got a tool that allows you to do messaging back and forth for tracking notes with the other contractors. I now do not need a fax or even a cell phone to get or give job details or updates. they also added a whole bunch of tracking features that shows when things were sent, received and how it was done like email, faxes and notes. downside I see for others is you cant hide what you say and when you said it (lol). There are small things that I have suggested now that all these new things are there and I will come back after I get more used to some other things


----------



## Monarch

*Using Myonlinetoolbox & now trying Contractortalk*

My name is Pat and I found out about this place from advertisements inside my business tool I use. I didn’t know this existed so I figured I would check it out. I’ m new to internet things and started to use to get some bids and jobs working for a contractor I know. Pretty cool that I signed up and all my business informtion was there, then I picked up the job info for me to bid. I got the job and go back and forth with the contractor until the job is done. What I like is that all the details are there so I do not have to play the phone tag game. At first I thought Mytoolbox was just for the contractor I got the job from them realized I can do other things on my own. Easier than I thought. Anyway, seems that this contractrtalk is better than myspace. Not sure what else to say except good luck with business you all.


----------



## astor

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> Like this address verification feature that also shows a map...I had no idea this kind of stuff was out there:thumbup:
> View attachment 9681


No directly related to MyToolBox, but there is a js that finds an address anywhere in the world as you type..cool?Actually can be added to any website
http://addresschooser.mapeed.com/doc/


----------



## Monarch

I'm becoming a techie and made it easier for simple guys

I usually hate talking to programmers with all their little gadgets and making me feel inferior. I started the estimating and playing around with the work orders. thought i was going to get into a debate if i gave toolbox guys a suggestion and would be brushed off. I didn’t understand why are people forced to enter a default grouping name before entering tasks, materials and expenses. emailed a few times to a guy named Adam who taught me why people use the feature AND THEN I convinced him why REALLY SMALL GUYS like me may or not need it. I thought he was just being nice and telling me it was a good idea to program. I was happy to see they just added a way to skip over the grouping field. biggest thing I see is this is simple for little guys but you may bump into a few features that are more for a bigger company. so far so good. I am going to try to make something not work to see if I can get a six figure tech job some day. Will get back to you all soon.

Pat


----------



## MattCoops

I went to their website and gave it 5 minutes of my time and got nothing out of it. I found the overview to give me a vague idea of what their stuff does.

Their page breaks it down like this:

you can: 

Maintain your customers 
Manage jobs 
Create estimates 
Schedule work orders 
Insert change orders 
Create invoices 
You’re also connected to an internet Community Platform where you can do so much more: 
Communicate with customers or contractors 
Deploy work orders over the internet 
Receive job updates from subs or employees 
Order materials directly from suppliers 
Send estimates or invoices via the internet 
Receive estimate approvals via the internet 
Advertise your company in the community directory 
Get job referrals from other contractors 
Run the office from any internet connected computer 
Take the office to the field on a mobile computer 

I maintain customers, create estimates, change orders, etc. through Microsoft Access.
Use Outlook for email and it has a calendar that I schedule workflow and get reminded through the alarm feature of upcoming jobs/estimates/pick up materials/get grocieries/buy flowers.
I communicate with employees by being at jobsite, or getting a call to come to jobsite. I would be mad at my employees if they stopped working to look on the computer for a "work order". I rather just convey the order of operation face to face. And I leave a sketchup design of how the job should look and they can call me to come by to touch base on any little detail stuff.

So why again would a contractor need this "onlinetoolbox"?
I'm getting by good with the Microsoft Office Suite installed on Vista, Google's free Sketchup, and an unlimited call/411/text/web $52/month cell phone plan.


----------



## rbsremodeling

I have a free version I am testing and the idea behind seems sound.

I would think for a mobile contractor that does most of the work himself or a sub this would be a nice program.

Do a estimate email it, send out invoices, check for bids. etc.

The thing with software is that it has to fit the way you do business or it will not work. If you are not comfortable with it i don't care what it does or how it does it it won't fly.

It's free. so try it out if it fits cool if it doesn't move on to the next one.


----------



## MattCoops

+/-90% of my customers are homeowners. If I resorted to just emailing proposals my closing rate would sink.

And I'm still not understanding why I need additional software besides Access to generate an estimate to email?


----------



## PMI

Hey Matt,
I was just forced to explain your post when two of my subs asked me what you were referencing while reading in our office. Biggest thing is that most contractors are not into any programming such as Access, or just do not have the time. You & I and other more progressive ContractorTalk forum members are more technical than the majority of the industry, but we are the minority (not bragging). The vast majority of simpler guys need something for the basics but will never do anything on their own. Many of the smaller independents just want to turn on something and use it, now and as inexpensive as possible. 

I am prejudiced to answer your question. Contractors need something for their business (and not just emailing estimates). Regarding MyOnlineToolbox, there is a bunch of features that I, you or anyone for that matter can, or would want to replicate with Access. But that is not what a debate should be about. Your access system seems focused on you working with your employees where the toolbox works really good between contractor and subcontractors and also employees. For example, there is a difference between sharing photos with an internal system and sharing photos on FaceBook, they are just not comparable. This should not be viewed as a comparison as to what you can personally do with Access and what I can personally do with toolbox, or with any other competitive system. The point is that every contractor needs something to organize their day and to choose what works best for them. I like rb’s response “try it out, if it fits cool. if it doesn't move on to the next one.” 

My overriding concern for the industry is to ensure it evolves. It someone uses the system I selected, great, if not … then choose something, anything. Choosing “nothing” is what puts a stigma on everyone based on the homeowner’s perception of the unorganized contractor. Matt, I, rb, silvertree and the others (sorry if I did not mention your names) should guide people to try a few things, answer questions if they are confused BUT ensure that they do something. I believe you agree. I really like the quality of a lot of our posts, even when I do not agree, and realized that I think we can help others by allowing specific technical threads to stay focused on the topic of the thread. I have set up a separate thread called “The Top 5 of Each Software Category” and hope you will comment on my idea. Phil


----------



## MattCoops

When Bill Gates was paying programmers to develop Excel it probably was in part due to him not wanting to take time to understand the Oracle spreadsheet system. Now, even Google Docs is looking to Excel for ideas in their labs.

Same thing with accounting. I much prefer Microsoft Small Business Accounting over any of the Quickbooks products. 
To me, Microsoft products are just so more intuitive. Despite all the Mac commercials out there


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Excell was a Reverse Engineered version of VisiCalc and was originally written for the 512K Apple Macintosh in 1984-1985.

Ed


----------



## loup

hey phil @ PMI-

whats your assiciation with myonlinetoolbox?

just wondering...

lou


----------



## PMI

Please go to this forum http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/new-estimating-lead-management-program-45666/index2/#post527127 post #22 and post #23 covers the same question and my reply. Feel free to send me a personal email if there is something more specific you are inquiring about. Thanks, Phil


----------



## carpentermarv28

*I got my first Internet Jobs using toolbox*

I was curious, since I see the contractor talk ads when I use the toolbox. Support guy told me to join here to post any comments to help others learn. told him to watch out but I was teasing, since I got nothing to bad to talk about. seems like everyone already knows about this stuff. I use email all the time but do not do much with the internet. Started to use the toolbox a few months ago and it was no problem to start doing bidding and have gotten about 5 or 6 jobs from PMI. wish some other guys would pass me work because it is pretty easy to track all notes with each job.not sure what else to talk about since its east for me. I want to get a website soon. I know we need something and just got to learn a little more. nice to meet you all.

marvin.


----------



## jbg44

just read a bunch of the comments on this thread. . .

Geez, I feel like I am listening to the studio audience at an infomercial taping! 

Seriously though, is Contractor Talk "tainted" regarding myonlinetoolbox? Do I have to look elsewhere for honest reviews, or is the product really that infallible?

Thanks.


----------



## jbg44

Just had a visit from the Thought Police. I repent.

But seriously, Brian from MyOnlineToolBox gave me a call, explained the postings and his business model. He was very nice. Though I have yet to download the software personally, I suspect MyOnlineToolBox is double good!

And, FYI, my comment was truly generated out of confusion, not malice. Though I am in fact also involved in contractor online services, my market is on the other side of the continent. I just discovered MyOnlineToolBox on the web, started doing some research, and stumbled on this thread. 

I will chime back in once I test the application.


----------



## D.C.P.B.

Job costing supposedly coming soon



Hey all. One thing that I am now ready for is some basic job costing. The toolbox doesn't have that as of now. I checked in with them and they said it is coming soon. They did not give me a specific date but provided enough that it seems it is designed. It seems that most of the info is already in the system and just needs some more fields and a report added . Hopefully allows me to easily track the costs and sales for Employees, subContractors, materials and expenses as they have told me. i have done this in my head up to now but am ready to try to automate. will check in with you all when they deliver. see ya. 

Michael Bell
Designer Concrete of the Palm Beaches
Concretefloorsandmore.com


----------



## RoyalTech

MattCoops said:


> When Bill Gates was paying programmers to develop Excel it probably was in part due to him not wanting to take time to understand the Oracle spreadsheet system. Now, even Google Docs is looking to Excel for ideas in their labs.
> 
> Same thing with accounting. I much prefer Microsoft Small Business Accounting over any of the Quickbooks products.
> To me, Microsoft products are just so more intuitive. Despite all the Mac commercials out there


microsoft isnt stupid 

check out "mactopia" on teh microsoft website, you'll find office for mac 2008, among other things.


----------



## MOTB

*I celebrated July 4th with funding; Opportunity for remodeling & service contractors*

I wanted to share with you that our company just closed a round of financing that will bring our business into 2010. The full story is at http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=7721 . 

Whether you use my product or a competitor, there is something relative to me raising capital from multiple investors in this challenging environment that that I would like to share, since it is directed to all home remodeling, service and maintenance contractors and that is a belief that 

1) our industry is poised for a huge turnaround :thumbup: since there is about 130 million homes in the U.S. averaging 30 years of age; and 

2) MORE IMPORTANTLY, there is a growing awareness that contractors are finally beginning a trend at becoming as equal as a business person as they are a craftsmen (with of course the Internet and my product being a big part of the business side). The investor community is beginning to believe that contractors will make one of two decisions ... embrace business principles with technology and thrive OR simply go out of business since they will not be able to compete for new business. Just a few years ago it was next to impossible for me to break the old stereotypes and it is becoming less challenging.

I am prejudiced to the ContractorTalk forum, and I have referenced it countless times to demonstrate contractors are gathering online at a rapid pace. The vast majority are suprised this forum even exists. My point is, YOU SHOULD REALIZE THAT THIS IS WHERE THE OPPORTUNITY LIES, and you should capitalize on better connecting with your prospects and customers before it eventually becomes the norm. 

So, for every contractor reading this ... think out of the box to position your company for the recovery (professionalism, organizational skills, embracing technology and of course being a good tradesperson) and you will come out a winner. I encourage you to also read this other story I published since I live by it to get from day-to-day as an entrepreneur 
http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=7228 

One day we will all look back to see how we positioned ourselves to capitalize on a turnaround never before seen in our lifetimes. I hope to see you all there. 

Have a Happy July 4th holiday.arty:
Brian


----------



## silvertree

Good article and you are correct, but lets take your thoughts a little further.
Technology will advance and make contractors capable of running a mobile and relevant business. For once we will be perceived as professionals, who unfortunately will still be fighting the "I'd do it myself but don't have the time mentality". 

Many of us understand that the old Cowboy approach to construction was never a good business plan and we fight to get the respect were due. This turnaround in attitude is not age related, its happening at many levels in our industry. So I agree MOTB and other programs will help us provide the level of service we need to provide, but with this new technology we stand the chance of using that technology as a crutch to compensate for not providing the personal touch that our clients expect but do not get because we now use systems in the mistaken belief that good records is what people use as a barometer to qualify professionalism.

We will need technology and a return to the human interaction that makes a customer happy on a personal level. People don't care about our process, they care about results.

It's both things combined that will make our day.
And yes, things will turn around and we will be wondering how to get all that work done.


----------



## rickmccarthy

As some of you know I am just starting up another plumbing business and was lucky enough to find myonlinetoolbox and footbridge media.

For a guy like me it is great I didnt have any other software so this was a great solution. I especially like being able to assign work orders to employees schedules. 

I have just started working with footbridge media on my website aI requested a few things for the "back office" of the site for the employees to log in and link to there schedules and work orders and they have been nothing short of accomadating.

Personally for someone just starting up with nothing this really solves a world of issues.


----------



## Shawn Dewbre

*MasterCraftsmen*

Just wanted to show my appreciation for Brian Javelin. I was trying to join toolbox.com and couldn't. Guess who called? Brian on a Friday night around nine. I was freaking out at first. How did this ******* (sorry Brian) get my phone number and what is he trying to sell me. Kind of along the lines of a Reliable Remodeler or most lead service vultures. Anyway he spent a good forty five minutes explaining some of the basic areas I would need to educate myself on to market my own website.
I have spent all weekend on my website and HOPE to be finished by tonight.
I was certain that by using some basic computer skills and investing some time on my own that I could market my own website but I was intimidated by all of the technical "stuff" involved to say the least. I have learned quite a bit in just ten hours of education.
I'm just getting up and running with my company and I live in a less than average tech savy part of America so I'm not looking to have a perfect site or a expensive marketing firm.
I had a company in Austin and I'm familiar with competing with the big dogs.
Having said all of that Brian: I owe you big time. Not only did you show me how I could build my own site and market my own site.

*You inspired me to continue on the current path I'm on.
*Showed me the advantages of dropping lead services.
*Gave me insight into the future of contracting.
*Provided tips on building a business with the computer.
*Opened my eyes to the benefit of networking with other contractors.

I look forward to joining the new and improved toolbox.com. next January.

Thanks,
Shawn Dewbre'
MasterCraftsmen


----------



## MOTB

*clarifying new and improved toolbox*

Shawn,
Thanks for the comments and I am glad you added your explanation about first thinking it was a A.H. calling you so late at night. I just wanted to clarify one thing in case you misunderstood me since we were rapid fire on many topics. Everything you need to use today is available today. I was mentioning some minor cosmetics that will be added here-and-there, but nothing that you would need to wait for to start using the system now that you are a registered user. While my team can technically move at a more rapid pace, we have found that the contracting industry can only go so fast when it comes to deciding what it wants, how to implement against those needs, as well as ensuring the answers are intuitive and easy to use; and then, that all of this combined is not cost prohibitive. We are sensitive to all these factors and I simply was just discussing some additional cosmetic fixes and enhancments that are coming soon. But again, nothing that would stop you from using the platform today. Thanks again for the extra kind words pertaining to the items not directly related to the application. I hope everything else goes well for you. I appreciate the extra time you gave me so late in the off hours.
Brian


----------



## Snellac

*no interface to get started*

I don't see any interface to convert my current database. I am now using Shafers software for my HVAC business. Explorer group bought the product and my support costs went through the roof. I hate shafers. I want a new web based solution to run my company. I just recently found myonlinetoolbox and like the way it works. What do I do about my existing 10k customers???


----------



## MOTB

*no interface clarification and alternatives*

You are correct that there is no interface. I believe a consultant first called on your company's behalf to ask this question and I am answering here just to ensure the statement is not misunderstood. We have decided to not have an interface, at least for now. The issue is that there are too many older systems that have way too much junk data, and then it will be my company's responsibility to have the tools available to ensure you can audit-correct-delete the data that you do not want. To be more specific, your system probably has many different customers at the same address, or has customers with the wrong address details including mis-spellings. The first will cause un-needed duplicates, and the next issue would cause challenges with our address cleansing features. There are also a few more examples but I hope you get my point, especially when we want features to work with next to no support. Interfaces usually force support topics that we can not cost justify, at least not for now.

We do feel we should have an interface some day but that will not occur for awhile. In the meantime, you may just want to start fresh by adding new records for new jobs and slowly phase out your older system. That is what some others have done and it is the best we can do for now.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## thezoo

I'll add that it may be possible to export your data out of your old system and clean it up manually (ah, time intensive!). Then maybe there is an import feature or if not it'll be easier for a temp minimum wage data entry person to knock out.


----------



## NormW

*I think excel for me...*

My biggest problem (_besides, production), _is estimating jobs efficiently. For awhile now, I have been doing it all on paper. 3-column style.

I tried doing my estimating on Quickbooks Contractor, but I did not like having to type it items and such. Seems that making an item list, would only work if you were selling packaged units of something. For a general contractor, were every job is different, the making of a fixed price list seems like a waste of time.

So, I am down to choosing excel or a system like MyOnlineToolbox. Ive been trying both, for about a month now. I like MyOnlineToolbox, they have a bunch of neat ideas... but... the estimating portion, is just like Quickbooks. *Am I wrong in this?* Additionally, If i was going to invest the time in making such a comprehensive list of pricing units, wouldn t anyone be a fool, to save it in the internet :blink:. Wow! Someone could charge me, to access my own work! or worse! let my competitors use the numbers... Andersen has a competeing version, that allows others to see your pricing units :shutup:.

With excel, my impression was, it has to be a dinasour. But in the last month, I think this is the answer for me. Its just like using paper, but easier to make changes, and way more flexible then Quickbooks or MOTB. 

Is anyone out there, using MOTBs estimating capabilities regularly?


----------



## festerized

Try using UDA ConstructionSuite


----------



## MOTB

*partially wrong on comparison to Quickbooks*



NormW said:


> So, I am down to choosing excel or a system like MyOnlineToolbox. Ive been trying both, for about a month now. I like MyOnlineToolbox, they have a bunch of neat ideas... but... the estimating portion, is just like Quickbooks. *Am I wrong in this?*


To answer this specific question, you are correct in comparing the Estimating to Quickbooks if you are specifically looking at functionality such as templates that can be used over again, and that can be modified as you go along.

However, what Quickbooks does not do, that MyOnlineToolbox does do is allow you to convert the estimate to work orders, AND easily share some or all of that information with other subcontractors who are working on the job with you. By sharing, I do not mean just passing the information along in an email or document attachment. What I do mean is that you can pass along some or all of the information directly into the subcontractor(s) database similar to how an Outlook Meeting Request can be accepted by one or more people into their own calendar.

I have a few replies to other parts of the post and will get back shortly. Thanks, Brian


----------



## MOTB

*You are not saving to the Internet, it is to your workspace*



NormW said:


> Additionally, If i was going to invest the time in making such a comprehensive list of pricing units, wouldn t anyone be a fool, to save it in the internet. Someone could charge me, to access my own work! or worse! let my competitors use the numbers...


You are misunderstanding the use of our platform. When you save your data, it is going into your own private workspace. Think of it along the lines of accessing your bank account over the Internet and you make a payment. The only persons who know this are you, the bank and whomever you sent the payment to.

You are not saving your data on the Internet. You are accessing your business environment using the Internet. There are other forms of business models that I can see you confusing this with, but this is not the case with the toolbox.

We will only charge you to access the system if you need the extra features are described on our site. Your competitors can not use the information. 

Hope this clarifies.

Brian


----------



## MOTB

*Making templates as opposed to fixed prices*



NormW said:


> Seems that making an item list, would only work if you were selling packaged units of something. For a general contractor, were every job is different, the making of a fixed price list seems like a waste of time.


I can understand your feelings on making a fixed price list, which is an option with the toolbox. The alternative is to not focus necessarily on the actual prices, but to specifically itemize all the issues you need to calculate when doing a future estimate. While I am sure the experienced tradesman will say he knows it all, it is easy within a busy day to forget something minor that will add an additional cost. So what contractors can do is create templates, with or without costs, than can be changed or deleted for future similar estimates or invoices. I am aware of some environments that force you to have a price with all line items, with us it is an option, whichever works better for the user.

And going back to the pricing issue, we have heard so many different comments when it comes to pricing that for now we have not interfaced with any pricing systems. There seem to be too many regional differences and preferences that for us we are waiting to see how the community evolves to make the right decision as opposed to a quick decision.

But again, any formats for estimates and invoices can be saved and used as a template for future use, with or without pricing and this is a time saver. I hope this clarifies this one topic for you. Good luck. Brian


----------



## NormW

Thanks for the feedback MOTB. Over the winter, I'm planning on using both MOTB and excel for the jobs, I'm hoping to do in the spring. I hope to break the pencil and paper method, we'll see.

I currently have a fairly good manual system in place with estimating, drawings, and scheduling. Gonna try to tech-up all three this winter. Scheduling should be a snap (MOTB!?), Drawings :blink: (maybe not this year), If I can get a better estimating method. It'll be a better year, next year.

My problem with estimating manually, is the scope changes constantly, even as Im building the estimate. It gets hard to find a pencil with an eraser still intact... That's the main reason I'm looking to change.


----------



## MOTB

*Now IE7, IE8, Firefox 3.5 and Safari 4 compatible*

Hello everyone,

We are happy to announce that as of today we are IE7, IE8, Firefox 3.5 and Safari 4 compatible. Until yesterday MyOnlineToolbox was only IE7 compatible. I know a set of the viewers here had their strong opinions that we should have done it sooner . One reason was that we were waiting to have a specific percentage of visitors force us to update many of our components. Last month was the first time that we went over 20% of new visitors either using IE8 or Firefox (with a very smaller percentage for Safari) and that was the trigger to divert attention and change all the components. There are other reasons why we waited that were marketing decisions as opposed to technical, such as a focus on new signups that do not care about the browser used and just wanted to be more efficient. In any case, thanks for your patience for the browser topic and Happy Thanksgiving. 

Brian


----------



## CONCRETERULES

looks great


----------



## bconley

Is Chrome in the future?


----------



## bconley

Now I can explore actually using this, IE just really frustrated me, I noticed loading your site is way faster with Firefox


----------



## MOTB

*Chrome is not in the near future*



bconley said:


> Is Chrome in the future?


 No, and we honestly didn't even want to go the Safari route but did so becuase we had the extra time. From a practical perspectiove, here is the review of all visitors to our site for the last one full year

IE (7 & 8 combined) 82%
Firefox 13%
Safari 2%
Chrome 1%
Others (Opera, Mozilla) 3%

I am sure that we could easily start to debate when Chrome will surpass Safari (which again wasn't my preference to address anyway) and I think IE and Firefox will be the leading decisions for us for at least all of 2010.

Of course that can change, but we will wait for the facts to surface first. Bigger fish to fry than focusing on another browser preference. Thanks for the inquiry and positive reply.


----------



## MOTB

*Worked through most kinks with browser compatibiltiy*

Hey all,
A few people helped us out on burning in the IE 8, Firefox and Safari topics. I wish I could tell you that everything went perfect upon release. We mostly ran into very small cosmetics that were extremely difficult to catch. For example, we allow you to preview printing documents which worked fine, but in some cases the little print icon simply did not appear. We fixed everything other than just a handful of items that will get done within a few weeks. Good news is that nothing was a show stopper so we did a pretty good job on our browser compatibility expansion. Personally I enjoy staying focused on business issues rather than browser issues and look foward to having this behind me to start 2010. Thanks for bearing with us during the time to release. Happy holidays.
Brian


----------



## Ford310

Ive been researching MOTB a little here, and am wondering how functional it could be for my company.

Im looking for some "selling points" to convince my boss its worth giving it a test drive (run it along side our current software).

We are a Private General Contractor in California specializing in Underground Utilities and Rehabilitation (Sewer, Storm Drain, Water, etc.). A large majority of our work is for Public City, State, and Federal Agency's. We find most of these guys to be very "by the book", and are not fond of change (unwilling to convert to the digital era). Even with email, they almost always want a Hard Copy sent via snail mail.

Typical Jobs range between 1 to 20 million, with 1 to 5 subcontractors, and 2-10 different material suppliers.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MOTB

*would like to discuss government vs homeowner customers*


There are a lot of selling points, beginning with that you can just set up a Free account and begin trying it today. And you can continue using it, for Free, if you like it on a limited basis to see if you will want to upgrade to the subscription version at a later time.

I would prefer the point-by-point selling to be done via our website or from your quick test drive experiences.

What we would like to talk to you about is dealing with government entities and what their expectations are, versus how a homeowner will receive estimates with less terms, conditions and expectations.

The good news is that you can offer your customers BOTH the hard copy and another innovative method of communicating if they so choose. My instinct is that you will run into some who do not embrace change and others who have already accepted change. In our case, we give you options to deploy.

Working with subcontractors is a different story, and one that I know you will enjoy sending work orders to and communicating with in the platform, also for Free. In other words, you can set up an account for Free and then share a few work orders to a few subcontractors for Free annd see how they embrace collaboration. Best analogy is having private forums for different Jobs and you control who can see and reply to what.

Go to my site and reach out to me through the Contact Us (under the Corporate Info tab), or set up an account and contact us via the internal support system which gives us more controls in going back and forth with you.

Thanks for reaching out.
Brian


----------



## Snellac

*First job using MyOnlineToolBox - HVAC*

One of the owners of myonlinetoolbox needed a new A/C. He told me that the first guy to send him an estimate using his system that had value and a good price would get his business. I agreed and asked if he would then give me some inbound links with screen shots. 
I signed up to use myonlinetoolbox a few months ago and have just been too busy to convert. It was pretty easy to get set up and send over the quote using MOTB. I had just one question on how the customer views the information that is sent to them. I found this to be very valuable and easy to use. 
I saw a footbridge ad for websites the first time I played with the toolbox. I had footbridge design my website that is working well for leads, which is what got me to ask for the inbound links from the toolbox. I will let you know when they show everything I did to get the job using their customer communication tools. Hopefully you A/C guys here will tell him he got a good deal. 

I did find a few things missing and was told some items were already part of the new premium version and some other items I need to wait for. One thing I will need to try is the "re-useable documents" which is part of the premium version to upgrade to since I was using the free version. Other features that I wasn't expecting may make up for things that I wish were there now. I was able to play with it some more and figure out a time to get off the old system. 

Will get back to you when they add the links to show what I did to get the job.

John Snell
Snell Air Conditioning, Inc.


----------



## world llc

any curent experiances?


----------



## starcon

*MOTB vs Pencil & paper or Excel*

Hi this Bob at Star Construction in MA.

I've been using this system and now I don't have to worry about "not" having the info I need on site because I just boot up the laptop to login and work or retrieve info.

And it's my info not MOTB's It's just stored on a secure online server rather than the server in my office. But I do back up on my office server.
The data base is being custom built created by importing from other places and created around only item we use.
Estimating time has reduce this way. Pricing is checked with supplier and subs, so they are confirmed and keep for future use / reference. 
Work Orders go out with cost codes as part of them, so crew members don't make time card mistake they just verify the time for each item. 
So the bookkeeper is happy because coding is done beforehand and matches the estimate,
Feedback to the estimator is better, pricing is more accurate and estimates are turned around faster. and sales are close quicker. 
Not to mention that they are invoiced as quick as we have ever been able to. 
Maybe you just need to make up up your mind to get rid of the pencil and paper once and for all. And excel is good but stagnant that's why QuickBooks is use for accounting not excel and that same principle applies to estimating too.


----------



## MOTB

*MyOnlineToolbox Free for limited transactions, not indefinitely*



MOTB said:


> There are a lot of selling points, beginning with that you can just set up a Free account and begin trying it today. And you can continue using it, for Free, if you like it on a limited basis to see if you will want to upgrade to the subscription version at a later time.


I was asked by a new subscriber to clarify the Free topic for MyOnlineToolbox since it wasn't clear to them from earlier posts. 

Sorry if there were any confusions pertaining to the word "Free" or understanding "the transactions count". 

MyOnlineToolbox has two versions, a Basic Version and a Premium Version. You can sign up for Free and continue to use the Basic Version until 15 transactions are created. 

It doesn't matter if it takes a few days, or a few weeks or a few months to reach the 15 transaction limit. This currenlty includes any combination of estimates, invoices and work orders. 

Upon reaching the 15 transactions limit, you then must select one of four payment options to continue using the Basic Version. This currently ranges from $19/month to $119/year (averaging less than $10/month). 

Separate options exist to upgrade to the Premium Version (but there have been no confusions in this area so I am not further elaborating).

Sorry again for any misunderstanding.

Happy July 4th weekend to everyone.

Brian


----------



## alongston

hmm, I will have to check it out. I've not heard of it before.


----------



## HollowayPaint

I use MyOnlineToolbox.com and think its great. Great online support and quick to respond always!!


----------



## starcon

You can wait, but some people catch the bus and get way ahead of you and they won't generally wait for you to catch up. I've been using the system and already started using some of the new features as they become available. It can be be very empowering.


----------



## HollowayPaint

alongston said:


> hmm, I will have to check it out. I've not heard of it before.


Pretty easy to just try it for free. Forgot how many free transactions they give you before you need to pay. All the info is on their site about the costs after you try. Hope it helps. Jim


----------



## THINKPAINTING

Why would someone pay $70 dollars to have there logo put on there documents? There are many small contractors who only need the basic version but what good is a estimate or invoice with no company logo?

I'm not knocking anything just making a point, yes I know there's more features in premium but a smaller company does not need them.


----------

